# Revolution - "Nobody's Fault But Mine" - OAD: 11/26/12



## mrdbdigital (Feb 3, 2004)

Pretty good fall finale. At least we got everybody back together, and we found out that Rachel was apparently not lying about the amplifier.

Whoever was flying that helicopter at the end sure had pretty good reflexes for someone who hadn't flown one in 15 years. And, was it my imagination, or did Monroe look a little surprised to see the helicopter flying??

Dave


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

I suppose the cliffhanger will be resolved when the helicopter flies out of the amplifier's range and plummets like a rock...

Mom sure has gotten into that whole killing thing! At least this time the guy needed killing.


----------



## mrdbdigital (Feb 3, 2004)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> I suppose the cliffhanger will be resolved when the helicopter flies out of the amplifier's range and plummets like a rock...
> 
> Mom sure has gotten into that whole killing thing! At least this time the guy needed killing.


Didn't they show a shot of the amplifier inside the helicopter? That might have been in the previews for next time/spring.

Dave


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

I feel like I'm watching Flash Forward or The Event...something that will never reach a real conclusion.


----------



## Ambint (Nov 27, 2012)

Can anybody tell me what prevented Rachel from taking the pendant and or amplifier after they killed Strauser? The fact that this opportunity existed hurts.


----------



## danterner (Mar 4, 2005)

Ambint said:


> Can anybody tell me what prevented Rachel from taking the pendant and or amplifier after they killed Strauser? The fact that this opportunity existed hurts.


That bothered me too.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Ambint said:


> Can anybody tell me what prevented Rachel from taking the pendant and or amplifier after they killed Strauser? The fact that this opportunity existed hurts.


I'm guessing she was so shocked to have just killed Strasser and then to see Miles that it didn't occur to her.

Plus, if Monroe no longer has an amulet, then we go back to square one with him trying to catch Charlie & Co. and get their amulet. If he keeps it, the story can progress.


----------



## That Don Guy (Mar 13, 2003)

So, has the Imperial Stormtrooper Marksmanship Academy officially been replaced with the Monroe Militia Marksmanship Academy yet?

And a teenage girl volunteering for something to save an older sibling - now, where have I seen that before...


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

Ambint said:


> Can anybody tell me what prevented Rachel from taking the pendant and or amplifier after they killed Strauser? The fact that this opportunity existed hurts.


Miles came in and then the other group of bad guys entered the room and started shooting at them No time to grab it.


----------



## GAViewer (Oct 18, 2007)

Ambint said:


> Can anybody tell me what prevented Rachel from taking the pendant and or amplifier after they killed Strauser? The fact that this opportunity existed hurts.


Since it is known that she is willing to sabotage, I can see all sorts of things she could have done. Here is a couple:
Maybe she knows the pendant will only stay on so long. 
Maybe the amplifier was built to burn out after it is on for a certain period of time.

Of course it very well could because the writers wanted her free and Monroe to have the amplifier and therefore handed her the stupid ball.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

I know it's just a show...but it drives me CRAZY when they just walk by a weapon without picking them up!!! Especially the one Nevil gave up when Miles had his wife.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

pmyers said:


> I know it's just a show...but it drives me CRAZY when they just walk by a weapon without picking them up!!! Especially the one Nevil gave up when Miles had his wife.


It was just a pistol...not a very effective weapon.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

Bierboy said:


> It was just a pistol...not a very effective weapon.


A handgun (that thing looked like a Desert Eagle) is VERY powerful in this world.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

I did love the Miles Monroe interaction talking about having swords like pirates. Nice nod to the fans.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

pmyers said:


> A handgun (that thing looked like a Desert Eagle) is VERY powerful in this world.


Not when you're going up against automatic and semi-automatic weapons...which is what Monroe's men had.


----------



## verdugan (Sep 9, 2003)

Bierboy said:


> Not when you're going up against automatic and semi-automatic weapons...which is what Monroe's men had.


I'll take a handgun over a sword if I'm up against automatic and semi-automatic weapons.

It might not be as good, but the point is that it's better than a sword.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

verdugan said:


> I'll take a handgun over a sword if I'm up against automatic and semi-automatic weapons.
> 
> It might not be as good, but the point is that it's better than a sword.


Exactly. Better than a bow and arrow.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

That Don Guy said:


> So, has the Imperial Stormtrooper Marksmanship Academy officially been replaced with the Monroe Militia Marksmanship Academy yet?
> 
> And a teenage girl volunteering for something to save an older sibling - now, where have I seen that before...


Charlie is older than Danny.


----------



## mrdbdigital (Feb 3, 2004)

We really don't know which amulet Rachel left behind. Monroe said he had the Doctor's amulet as well as Rachel's. Maybe Rachel had one in her pocket, since the previews show her saying that it's time they got some power, too.

Or maybe Monroe now has two amulets.

Dave


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

DevdogAZ said:


> Charlie is older than Danny.


As was the volunteering sibling in That Other Story, so I suspect he just used the wrong word.


----------



## plateau10 (Dec 11, 2007)

Looking at the episode title, did I somehow miss a Zep song in this episode?


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

mrdbdigital said:


> We really don't know which amulet Rachel left behind. Monroe said he had the Doctor's amulet as well as Rachel's. Maybe Rachel had one in her pocket, since the previews show her saying that it's time they got some power, too.
> 
> Or maybe Monroe now has two amulets.
> 
> Dave


I've only known about 1 amulet. I don't remember Monroe saying he also had one from the Doctor.

I do agree with somebody else that said Monroe did look surprised to see that helicopter flying...I wonder what that means.


----------



## verdugan (Sep 9, 2003)

pmyers said:


> Exactly. Better than a bow and arrow.


I noticed that Miles and Nora didn't even have a bow and arrows when they went into the power plant. You know that you're going up against the "fancy" guns and you're happy with a sword?


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

verdugan said:


> I noticed that when Miles and Nora didn't even have a bow and arrows when they went into the power plant. You know that you're going up against the "fancy" guns and you're happy with a sword?


But you've seen Miles with a sword. How could even an automatic gun stand a chance?


----------



## mrdbdigital (Feb 3, 2004)

pmyers said:


> I've only known about 1 amulet. I don't remember Monroe saying he also had one from the Doctor.


Monroe told Rachael that they had Dr. Jaffee (I think that's his name) and his amulet a couple of episodes back.

Dave


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

mrdbdigital said:


> Monroe told Rachael that they had Dr. Jaffee (I think that's his name) and his amulet a couple of episodes back.
> 
> Dave


Well if that is true....Monroe with 2 amulets is not good!


----------



## verdugan (Sep 9, 2003)

pmyers said:


> Well if that is true....Monroe with 2 amulets is not good!


At least he only has one amplifier.


----------



## verdugan (Sep 9, 2003)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> But you've seen Miles with a sword. How could even an automatic gun stand a chance?


So true, silly me.


----------



## verdugan (Sep 9, 2003)

I'm hoping somebody can clarify this for me (no spoilers pls.)

When they came out of the power plant, Rachel and Aaron seem to not only recognize, but to know, each other.

I guess Aaron could've seen pictures of Rachel, but how would Rachel know Aaron? She left her family before Aaron met up with Rachel's husband.

The way they greeted each other seemed to me like they knew each other, rather than just know of each other.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

verdugan said:


> I'm hoping somebody can clarify this for me (no spoilers pls.)
> 
> When they came out of the power plant, Rachel and Aaron seem to not only recognize, but to know, each other.
> 
> ...


I don't think we know yet how they know each other. It could be that because Aaron was in the tech field and Rachel was clearly some sort of electrical engineer, they may have gone to school together or worked together in the past. Or it could be that Aaron had banded together with Ben and Rachel's family before she left. We don't know that he didn't.


----------



## mrdbdigital (Feb 3, 2004)

mrdbdigital said:


> Didn't they show a shot of the amplifier inside the helicopter? That might have been in the previews for next time/spring.


I went back and watched the end of this episode again. The shot of the amplifier in the helicopter must have been in the previews for the rest of the season, as it was not shown in this episode.

So, I agree with what has already been mentioned here. I'll bet the cliffhanger is solved by the helicopter flying out of range of the amplifier and crashing before they can mow down our crew. That might explain the surprised look on Monroe's face at the end.

Dave


----------



## verdugan (Sep 9, 2003)

DevdogAZ said:


> I don't think we know yet how they know each other. It could be that because Aaron was in the tech field and Rachel was clearly some sort of electrical engineer, they may have gone to school together or worked together in the past. Or it could be that Aaron had banded together with Ben and Rachel's family before she left. We don't know that he didn't.


Cool, so I didn't miss something that's aired so far.

Thanks.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

verdugan said:


> I'm hoping somebody can clarify this for me (no spoilers pls.)
> 
> When they came out of the power plant, Rachel and Aaron seem to not only recognize, but to know, each other.
> 
> ...


Also remember that Miles mentioned Aaron's name and Rachel was like "Aaron XYZ?", so she obviously already knew him...but in what aspect, we don't know yet.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

I too wonder who is in the helicopter. As was mentioned in the first post, Miles seemed surprised to see it flying. He didn't order it in the air from what we saw. HE wasn't flying it. Who was? Someone we know? Maybe it's "Gus".


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

jsmeeker said:


> I too wonder who is in the helicopter. As was mentioned in the first post, Miles seemed surprised to see it flying. He didn't order it in the air from what we saw. HE wasn't flying it. Who was? Someone we know? Maybe it's "Gus".


Stringfellow Hawke.


----------



## mrdbdigital (Feb 3, 2004)

jsmeeker said:


> I too wonder who is in the helicopter. As was mentioned in the first post, Miles seemed surprised to see it flying. He didn't order it in the air from what we saw. HE wasn't flying it. Who was? Someone we know? Maybe it's "Gus".


Whoever was flying the helicopter sure had great flying skills after 15 years of not flying. That hover was rock steady. And it sure cranked up fast.

On another note, why did Rachel slap Miles when she first saw him? Did they have a past relationship before Ben?

Dave


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

mrdbdigital said:


> On another note, why did Rachel slap Miles when she first saw him? Did they have a past relationship before Ben?


Well, when your brother-in-law was the head thug for the Evil Empire which has been holding you prisoner for the past decade, that could very well stir up a certain antipathy...


----------



## Ambint (Nov 27, 2012)

I wonder at what point Grace is supposed to intervene if she already hadn't.


----------



## mrdbdigital (Feb 3, 2004)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Well, when your brother-in-law was the head thug for the Evil Empire which has been holding you prisoner for the past decade, that could very well stir up a certain antipathy...


In the hallway confrontation scene, Monroe implies that Miles had a relationship with Rachel before Ben when he asks Miles, "If Rachel is family, why'd you leave her before?". That's got to be referring to a previous relationship of some sort.

Also, Monroe really looks shocked that someone has taken one of his helicopters. I think he even comes across as a little scared. Maybe Monroe will save our crew by running inside and turning off the amplifier so the helicopter crashes before it can mow him down as well.

Now, how do Grace and Randall fit into this? Could it possibly be Randall that's in a helicopter painted to look like one of Monroe's? It didn't look like there was room for another helicopter on the ground where Monroe was looking. Maybe Monroe is surprised as in "where did that helicopter come from? It's not one of mine". Maybe it's Randall or his people coming in to kidnap or rescue all the crew.

It's gonna be a long wait. 

Dave


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

mrdbdigital said:


> In the hallway confrontation scene, Monroe implies that Miles had a relationship with Rachel before Ben when he asks Miles, "If Rachel is family, why'd you leave her before?". That's got to be referring to a previous relationship of some sort.


Well, yes...they were in-laws.

Maybe they did have A Thang Going On, but it doesn't have to be any more complicated than their actual familial relationship. Miles could easily have bailed on Rachel and Ben at some point (either before or after The Event).

I'm also not convinced (although I haven't rewatched it with that in mind) that Monroe's reaction to the helicopter wasn't anything other than "Holy crap, my helicopter is flying, it bloody worked, I'm gonna conquer the world!"


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

mrdbdigital said:


> On another note, why did Rachel slap Miles when she first saw him? Did they have a past relationship before Ben?


Wasn't it Miles that delivered her to Monroe? At least that's what the scene a number of episodes back implied. At the very least Miles tricked or compelled her to become a prisoner.


----------



## verdugan (Sep 9, 2003)

pmyers said:


> Also remember that Miles mentioned Aaron's name and Rachel was like "Aaron XYZ?", so she obviously already knew him...but in what aspect, we don't know yet.


Ahh, good point. I forgot about that. I wonder what they're going to come up with.


----------



## verdugan (Sep 9, 2003)

morac said:


> Wasn't it Miles that delivered her to Monroe? At least that's what the scene a number of episodes back implied. At the very least Miles tricked or compelled her to become a prisoner.


When was this? I don't remember that scene at all. One minute she was saying good bye to her family, and then nothing until she's Monroe's prisioner.


----------



## verdugan (Sep 9, 2003)

jsmeeker said:


> I too wonder who is in the helicopter. As was mentioned in the first post, *Monroe *seemed surprised to see it flying. He didn't order it in the air from what we saw. HE wasn't flying it. Who was? Someone we know? Maybe it's "Gus".


FYP


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

verdugan said:


> When was this? I don't remember that scene at all. One minute she was saying good bye to her family, and then nothing until she's Monroe's prisioner.


She met with Miles, who I assume took her to Monroe.


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

morac said:


> She met with Miles, who I assume took her to Monroe.


Not quite, she met with Monroe and Miles was right beside him.


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

JYoung said:


> Not quite, she met with Monroe and Miles was right beside him.


Not the way I remember it. We see her walk into a town to a door and we see her talking to someone with his back to us. The camera angle then switches and we see her talking to Miles and they leave and the episode ended.


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

I looked last night, the shot of the amplifier and its location we're questioning ran over the credits in the preview section.

I'm also miffed that Miles did not kill Monroe, that would have been AWESOME!
Like many others I'm frustrated that Rachael did not grab the pendant when Miles rescued her.


----------



## loubob57 (Mar 19, 2001)

When you're gonna shoot someone don't let them get close enough to wrestle the gun away from you! Argh!!!

I know ... they had to have a Miles vs Monroe sword fight. But thye should have found another way that didn't make Miles look like such an idiot. The gun could have jammed or run out of ammo for instance.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

Is there anyone on Team Charlie that knows how to fly? I'm wondering if it's one of the "good" guys that may be piloting the chopper....that would explain Monroe's reaction to seeing it in the air (if he know who's flying it, and if it's someone he doesn't want at the controls...)

...and the reaction of some here to the good piloting skills puzzles me. It's like riding a bike, once you know how to do it, you never forget. Piloting skills are something that stick with you, no matter the layoff (yes, there could be a little rust, but, if you're good, you're good). I have a cousin who's a pilot...


----------



## RGM1138 (Oct 6, 1999)

Bierboy said:


> Is there anyone on Team Charlie that knows how to fly? I'm wondering if it's one of the "good" guys that may be piloting the chopper....that would explain Monroe's reaction to seeing it in the air (if he know who's flying it, and it it's someone he doesn't want at the controls...)
> 
> ...and the reaction of some here to the good piloting skills puzzles me. It's like riding a bike, once you know how to do it, you never forget. Piloting skills are something that stick with you, no matter the layoff (yes, there could be a little rust, but, if you're good, you're good). I have a cousin who's a pilot...


What's the longest time your cousin has been between flights?


----------



## Cearbhaill (Aug 1, 2004)

Just like riding a bike- where *the first 90 seconds* or so are incredibly wobbly until you find your balance?


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

Cearbhaill said:


> Just like riding a bike- where *the first 90 seconds* or so are incredibly wobbly until you find your balance?


I've gone years without riding a bike, and that's never happened...



RGM1138 said:


> What's the longest time your cousin has been between flights?


....and I didn't ask my cousin how long he's gone between flights....but apparently it's not a problem...at least for him


----------



## danterner (Mar 4, 2005)

When you have a car that is going to sit unused for a long period of time (years, potentially), aren't there things you are supposed to do with it to preserve it? (Drain the oil, or something? I'm not a car guy). And if you do that, there are steps you have to take to make it driveable again (like adding the oil back?) and if you didn't properly prepare it for hibernation, or you don't properly bring it back from hibernation, it's not going to work well when you start it up. So would the same apply to the helicopter? - has the militia been prepping it in anticipation of power restoration, I suppose, and they fixed all the problems that would have accumulated over 15 years of non-use?


----------



## allan (Oct 14, 2002)

danterner said:


> When you have a car that is going to sit unused for a long period of time (years, potentially), aren't there things you are supposed to do with it to preserve it? (Drain the oil, or something? I'm not a car guy). And if you do that, there are steps you have to take to make it driveable again (like adding the oil back?) and if you didn't properly prepare it for hibernation, or you don't properly bring it back from hibernation, it's not going to work well when you start it up. So would the same apply to the helicopter? - has the militia been prepping it in anticipation of power restoration, I suppose, and they fixed all the problems that would have accumulated over 15 years of non-use?


Presumably, the doo-dad that froze the power preserved the helicopter's systems, like it did the iPhone.


----------



## Barmat (Jun 1, 2001)

I think you are all giving credit for this show being logical when it clearly isn't. The helicopter is piloted by Monroe's henchmen, It hasn't run in 15 years and is in perfect condition, doesn't need an overhaul, gas is in perfect shape(gas does have a shelf life), Pilot needed 15 seconds for pre-flight checklist, amplifier is in the back, Monroe(the Actor) is a horrible actor and was meant to portray glee at the chopper flying not surprise.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

After sitting for several years, they'd have to replace all the gaskets, seals, and belts. It's possible they have already done the necessary rebuilding, but it's also possible that there aren't any parts available that aren't equally corroded after 15 years of sitting on a shelf. 

Either way, we can be pretty sure that something so basic will not be introduced by this group of writers.


----------



## DancnDude (Feb 7, 2001)

Ambint said:


> I wonder at what point Grace is supposed to intervene if she already hadn't.


I was thinking this as well. It's very possible that since Grace was supposed to do something about Monroe getting the amulet, it's possible it's her or one of her crew that's up in the helicopter.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

mrdbdigital said:


> ...On another note, why did Rachel slap Miles when she first saw him? Did they have a past relationship before Ben?
> 
> Dave


She did also make a comment to her daughter when she said Miles was with her.....she asked "Did he touch you?" or it might have been "Did he hurt you?". I think it was the latter one.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

pmyers said:


> She did also make a comment to her daughter when she said Miles was with her.....she asked "Did he touch you?" or it might have been "Did he hurt you?". *I think it was the latter one.*


I believe it was...


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

DevdogAZ said:


> After sitting for several years, they'd have to replace all the gaskets, seals, and belts. It's possible they have already done the necessary rebuilding, but it's also possible that there aren't any parts available that aren't equally corroded after 15 years of sitting on a shelf.
> 
> Either way, we can be pretty sure that something so basic will not be introduced by this group of writers.


I don't find it unbelievable that Monroe would have those helis in flying condition based on the fact that he knew he was close to getting an amplifier. That makes sense to me.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

Barmat said:


> I think you are all giving credit for this show being logical when it clearly isn't. The helicopter is piloted by Monroe's henchmen, It hasn't run in 15 years and is in perfect condition, doesn't need an overhaul, gas is in perfect shape(gas does have a shelf life), Pilot needed 15 seconds for pre-flight checklist, amplifier is in the back, Monroe(the Actor) is a horrible actor and was meant to portray glee at the chopper flying not surprise.


I'll have to go back and watch that scene, but almost everybody here agrees that he looked surprised to see that helicopter up in the air.


----------



## kettledrum (Nov 17, 2003)

Barmat said:


> I think you are all giving credit for this show being logical when it clearly isn't. The helicopter is piloted by Monroe's henchmen, It hasn't run in 15 years and is in perfect condition, doesn't need an overhaul, gas is in perfect shape(gas does have a shelf life), Pilot needed 15 seconds for pre-flight checklist, amplifier is in the back, Monroe(the Actor) is a horrible actor and was meant to portray glee at the chopper flying not surprise.


I haven't rewatched yet, but I think I'm in this camp.


----------



## allan (Oct 14, 2002)

I have no problem with Monroe being surprised. He hasn't seen a working chopper in 15 years. Even though he was planning for it, I could see surprise at actually seeing it in the air.


----------



## jehma (Jan 22, 2003)

loubob57 said:


> When you're gonna shoot someone don't let them get close enough to wrestle the gun away from you! Argh!!!
> 
> I know ... they had to have a Miles vs Monroe sword fight. But thye should have found another way that didn't make Miles look like such an idiot. The gun could have jammed or run out of ammo for instance.


This bugged me too.


----------



## jehma (Jan 22, 2003)

danterner said:


> When you have a car that is going to sit unused for a long period of time (years, potentially), aren't there things you are supposed to do with it to preserve it? (Drain the oil, or something? I'm not a car guy). And if you do that, there are steps you have to take to make it driveable again (like adding the oil back?) and if you didn't properly prepare it for hibernation, or you don't properly bring it back from hibernation, it's not going to work well when you start it up. So would the same apply to the helicopter? - has the militia been prepping it in anticipation of power restoration, I suppose, and they fixed all the problems that would have accumulated over 15 years of non-use?


The certainly gathered up all the heavy equipment and painted Ms on them since the power has been off. I know this show doesn't always make sense, but perhaps Monroe has been preparing for getting the power back on.


----------



## robojerk (Jun 13, 2006)

pmyers said:


> I'll have to go back and watch that scene, but almost everybody here agrees that he looked surprised to see that helicopter up in the air.





allan said:


> I have no problem with Monroe being surprised. He hasn't seen a working chopper in 15 years. Even though he was planning for it, I could see surprise at actually seeing it in the air.


:up:

It could also be that his plan involves killing thousands of people to gain dominance. Preparing for it is one thing, now that all the prep work is more or less done, and his BFF just broke up with him permanently because of his plans, he may have had an emo moment wondering if it's all worth it.

There's lot of reason why he possibly had that look.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

robojerk said:


> :up:
> 
> It could also be that his plan involves killing thousands of people to gain dominance. Preparing for it is one thing, now that all the prep work is more or less done, and his BFF just broke up with him permanently because of his plans, he may have had an emo moment wondering if it's all worth it.
> 
> There's lot of reason why he possibly had that look.


Thats fair enough...but I would assume on a show as transparent as this...that a surprised look means something was up.....or they would have him do a gratification/satisfied look.


----------



## allan (Oct 14, 2002)

pmyers said:


> Thats fair enough...but I would assume on a show as transparent as this...that a surprised look means something was up.....or they would have him do a gratification/satisfied look.


Or have him twirl his mustache while laughing evilly.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

How well would you be able to maintain a helicopter without any power/electricity? Not even battery powered tools work.



Not that any of this really matters, of course. THe only thing that matters with this show is power. It stopped working universally. And now, it's back in limited situations. It's all you need. Just power. It's easier to just limit worries to just that.


----------



## RGM1138 (Oct 6, 1999)

robojerk said:


> :up:
> 
> It could also be that his plan involves killing thousands of people to gain dominance. Preparing for it is one thing, now that all the prep work is more or less done, and his BFF just broke up with him permanently because of his plans, he may have had an emo moment wondering if it's all worth it.
> 
> There's lot of reason why he possibly had that look.


Well, he is f*&%in' nuts. So, there's that.


----------



## loubob57 (Mar 19, 2001)

Bierboy said:


> Is there anyone on Team Charlie that knows how to fly?


Was Miles an Army chopper pilot maybe?


----------



## andyw715 (Jul 31, 2007)

It was a pretty mellowdramatic cliff hanger episode.

OMG! the guns are winding up, are they gonna run or just stand there and eat lead???


----------



## RGM1138 (Oct 6, 1999)

I was wondering, (as I was yelling "Kill 'im" at the TV), during all that time that Bass was pledging his undying Bro-Love to Miles, and the ensuing breakup, tap dancing, gunfire and swordplay, where the hell the troops were. On a coffee break? Did they not hear all the shooting?

It took them long enough to finally show up rescue Monroe.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

RGM1138 said:


> Well, he is f*&%in' nuts. So, there's that.


You mean nuckin' futs?


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

pmyers said:


> Thats fair enough...but I would assume on a show as transparent as this...that a surprised look means something was up.....or they would have him do a gratification/satisfied look.





allan said:


> Or have him twirl his mustache while laughing evilly.


Must be driving Giancarol Esposito crazy to be on a show so poorly written/acted as this, after his stint as the ultimate, nuanced bad guy on Breaking Bad.


----------



## loubob57 (Mar 19, 2001)

DevdogAZ said:


> Must be driving Giancarol Esposito crazy to be on a show so poorly written/acted as this, after his stint as the ultimate, nuanced bad guy on Breaking Bad.


Maybe he can come back as Mr. Glass?


----------



## verdugan (Sep 9, 2003)

loubob57 said:


> Was Miles an Army chopper pilot maybe?


I thought he was a Sergeant in the Marines (I think.) That would mean he's not a pilot.

Also, not sure what you mean to imply with your question. Are you implying that Miles was the pilot? Miles was outside with the rest of the scooby gang.


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

morac said:


> Not the way I remember it. We see her walk into a town to a door and we see her talking to someone with his back to us. The camera angle then switches and we see her talking to Miles and they leave and the episode ended.


IIRC, she walks up to a barn type structure and we see Monroe, who is strategizing in the overhang with a man with his back to us.
Rachel says, "I'm here" and the man turns around and we see that it is Miles.



jsmeeker said:


> How well would you be able to maintain a helicopter without any power/electricity? Not even battery powered tools work.


I've done plenty of auto maintenance without the benefit of power tools.


----------



## loubob57 (Mar 19, 2001)

verdugan said:


> I thought he was a Sergeant in the Marines (I think.) That would mean he's not a pilot.
> 
> Also, not sure what you mean to imply with your question. Are you implying that Miles was the pilot? Miles was outside with the rest of the scooby gang.


Just responding to the question if any of the 'good guys' could be flying the helicopter. I also thought Miles and Monroe were both enlisted. So that should rule them out. But with the writing on this show, who knows.


----------



## Gerryex (Apr 24, 2004)

JYoung said:


> IIRC, she walks up to a barn type structure and we see Monroe, who is strategizing in the overhang with a man with his back to us.
> Rachel says, "I'm here" and the man turns around and we see that it is Miles.


I don't recall the scene exactly but I do agree that the above or something close to it did happen in a previous episode.

Gerry


----------



## MikeekiM (Jun 25, 2002)

A friend just texted me and told me he heard Revolution was officially cancelled...

Not sure I believe it... But it has me concerned nevertheless...


----------



## allan (Oct 14, 2002)

MikeekiM said:


> A friend just texted me and told me he heard Revolution was officially cancelled...
> 
> Not sure I believe it... But it has me concerned nevertheless...


I don't know if it's cancelled yet, but I've been concerned since I heard about its hiatus.


----------



## verdugan (Sep 9, 2003)

loubob57 said:


> Just responding to the question if any of the 'good guys' could be flying the helicopter. I also thought Miles and Monroe were both enlisted. So that should rule them out. But with the writing on this show, who knows.


Ahh, got what you meant.

Yes, they're def. not officers, so that would rule them out as pilots in any of the branches.


----------



## stellie93 (Feb 25, 2006)

I get that Monroe wants to get power for weapons to rule the world. But is he really going to use a chopper to go after a girl, 2 women, a fat man, and Miles? Ok, the women are pretty tough and Miles is a superhero. Still, they can't just send a few guys after them with automatic weapons?


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

allan said:


> I don't know if it's cancelled yet, but I've been concerned since I heard about its hiatus.


It went on haitus because the ratings were good and they had to order more episodes.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

stellie93 said:


> I get that Monroe wants to get power for weapons to rule the world. But is he really going to use a chopper to go after a girl, 2 women, a fat man, and Miles? Ok, the women are pretty tough and Miles is a superhero. Still, they can't just send a few guys after them with automatic weapons?


He also mentioned the impending battle with Georgia.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

MikeekiM said:


> A friend just texted me and told me he heard Revolution was officially cancelled...
> 
> Not sure I believe it... But it has me concerned nevertheless...


I think he is confusing the mid-season hiatus with cancellation. There is no chance NBC will cancel it now. They'll wait and see how it does when it returns.


----------



## mrdbdigital (Feb 3, 2004)

jsmeeker said:


> How well would you be able to maintain a helicopter without any power/electricity? Not even battery powered tools work.





JYoung said:


> I've done plenty of auto maintenance without the benefit of power tools.


I think we could postulate a scenario where Monroe had compressed air powered tools if he wanted them. Some smart mechanic could rig up an old air compressor to some sort of crank arrangement. Plenty of "slave labor" in the militia to crank up a tank of air. Of course, it would take all day, but they've got lots of time.

Dave


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

MikeekiM said:


> A friend just texted me and told me he heard Revolution was officially cancelled...
> 
> Not sure I believe it... But it has me concerned nevertheless...


No reason to be concerned. Revolution is the highest-rated new show on any broadcast network this season. NBC is VERY PROUD of this show. It's already been renewed for the entire season, and I'd be shocked if it didn't get a second season.


pmyers said:


> It went on haitus because the ratings were good and they had to order more episodes.


They didn't go on hiatus because of the additional order. They got the order very early in the fall and they could keep airing them if NBC wanted them to. However, NBC realizes that part of the ratings success of this show has been because it's aired after The Voice, which is by far the biggest ratings hit NBC has (outside of Sunday Night Football). Since The Voice is done for the fall, NBC is afraid of what will happen to the ratings for Revolution if it continues to air without that huge lead in from The Voice. So they decided to hold the new episodes of Revolution until The Voice begins its spring season in March.


----------



## mrdbdigital (Feb 3, 2004)

On the subject of Monroe looking surprised at seeing the helicopter flying, IMHO that look on his face is a "What the f$$k is going on here" and then turning fearful more than a look of surprise at seeing his helicopter fly. He even looks borderline pissed on the his last shot. It's a subtle difference, but that's the way I see it. 

BTW, anyone notice they left out the helicopter SFX on Monroe's scenes while he's watching the copter?

I guess we'll find out March 25th.

Dave


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

mrdbdigital said:


> On the subject of Monroe looking surprised at seeing the helicopter flying, IMHO that look on his face is a "What the f$$k is going on here" and then turning fearful more than a look of surprise at seeing his helicopter fly. It's a subtle difference, but that's the way I see it.
> 
> I guess we'll find out in January *on March 25th*.
> 
> Dave


FYP


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

mrdbdigital said:


> I think we could postulate a scenario ...<snip>


We could postulate a scenario, but I think that would be waaay overthinking this show and its writers. We will never get any story related to the maintenance of a helo. It works when the magic amulet/amp works, and it doesn't when it doesn't.


----------



## mrdbdigital (Feb 3, 2004)

DevdogAZ said:


> FYP


Thanks. I edited it to correct the date.

Dave


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

mrdbdigital said:


> On the subject of Monroe looking surprised at seeing the helicopter flying, IMHO that look on his face is a "What the f$$k is going on here" and then turning fearful more than a look of surprise at seeing his helicopter fly. He even looks borderline pissed on the his last shot. It's a subtle difference, but that's the way I see it...Dave


I agree with that assumption. I took it as a "WTF is going on" surprised instead of a "I can't believe it's working" surprise....like he was concerned.


----------



## mrdbdigital (Feb 3, 2004)

astrohip said:


> We could postulate a scenario, but I think that would be waaay overthinking this show and its writers. We will never get any story related to the maintenance of a helo. It works when the magic amulet/amp works, and it doesn't when it doesn't.


And the problem with this is?

There has been nothing but "overthinking" the show in all the episode threads since the show premiered. That's the fun of discussion! 

Dave


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

DevdogAZ said:


> ...Since The Voice is done for the fall, NBC is afraid of what will happen to the ratings for Revolution if it continues to air without that huge lead in from The Voice. So they decided to hold the new episodes of Revolution until The Voice begins its spring season in March.


I do believe that Voice is on for another 3 (might be 2, but they are now down to 6 people) weeks.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

I still can't tell how Rachel is turning on the amulet but it does seem that she is controlling it turning on but it doesn't look like it's just by the push of a button because her hands were "around" the amulet.


----------



## mrdbdigital (Feb 3, 2004)

pmyers said:


> I agree with that assumption. I took it as a "WTF is going on" surprised instead of a "I can't believe it's working" surprise....like he was concerned.


I went back and looked again at this scene, and there does appear to be space for a missing helicopter on the ground. There are 5 other helicopters sitting there. I think someone stole one of them, and that's what Monroe is thinking in the last shot.

Maybe the helicopter will turn and try to mow down Monroe, allowing our crew to escape. The Monroe escapes inside the building and turns off the amplifier, crashing the helicopter. Of course, whoever is flying the helicopter could have taken the amplifier as well, as we do see a scene in the preview for next time with it in a helicopter. This is an awful lot of stuff to happen in a short time though.

Dave


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

pmyers said:


> I do believe that Voice is on for another 3 (might be 2, but they are now down to 6 people) weeks.


That could be. I think NBC decided that they didn't want to run Revolution without The Voice. So then they had to decide the best place to cut off the Revolution story for the long hiatus. Based on a couple quotes I've read from NBC people, such as this one:



Spoiler






> "The first episode back is a big episode that completely turns the story in a really significant way. It kind of sends the second half of the season off on a new trajectory."





I think they decided that this was the best place to end for the fall, even if there are a couple episodes of The Voice left.


----------



## classicX (May 10, 2006)

mrdbdigital said:


> I went back and watched the end of this episode again. The shot of the amplifier in the helicopter must have been in the previews for the rest of the season, as it was not shown in this episode.
> 
> So, I agree with what has already been mentioned here. I'll bet the cliffhanger is solved by the helicopter flying out of range of the amplifier and crashing before they can mow down our crew. That might explain the surprised look on Monroe's face at the end.
> 
> Dave


But we already know that the amplifier is in the chopper.



mrdbdigital said:


> On another note, why did Rachel slap Miles when she first saw him? Did they have a past relationship before Ben?


She's probably peeved at Miles for making her a prisoner. And when Charlie mentioned him, she asked "did he hurt you?" This means she probably never knew that Miles left Monroe and thought Charlie was a prisoner because of Miles as well.



RGM1138 said:


> I was wondering, (as I was yelling "Kill 'im" at the TV), during all that time that Bass was pledging his undying Bro-Love to Miles, and the ensuing breakup, tap dancing, gunfire and swordplay, where the hell the troops were. On a coffee break? Did they not hear all the shooting?


I was thinking that Miles was going to shoot him right after he said "I'm sorry." That would have been nice.



mrdbdigital said:


> Maybe the helicopter will turn and try to mow down Monroe, allowing our crew to escape. The Monroe escapes inside the building and turns off the amplifier, crashing the helicopter. Of course, whoever is flying the helicopter could have taken the amplifier as well, as we do see a scene in the preview for next time with it in a helicopter. This is an awful lot of stuff to happen in a short time though.


The amplifier is in the helicopter. I think it's a "good guy" and the guns are going to destroy the other choppers on the ground.

Good guy in quotes, because it doesn't necessarily have to be someone on Miles' side, just someone who is against Monroe. Enemy of my enemy type thing.


----------



## classicX (May 10, 2006)

DevdogAZ said:


> That could be. I think NBC decided that they didn't want to run Revolution without The Voice. So then they had to decide the best place to cut off the Revolution story for the long hiatus. Based on a couple quotes I've read from NBC people, such as this one:
> 
> I think they decided that this was the best place to end for the fall, even if there are a couple episodes of The Voice left.


That seems to be in sync with my above theory. Thanks.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

classicX said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> But we already know that the amplifier is in the chopper.


We only know that because it was shown in the preview for what's coming up after the hiatus. And we don't know it's in that particular one or at that particular time.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

mrdbdigital said:


> I went back and looked again at this scene, and there does appear to be space for a missing helicopter on the ground. There are 5 other helicopters sitting there. I think someone stole one of them, and that's what Monroe is thinking in the last shot.
> 
> Maybe the helicopter will turn and try to mow down Monroe, allowing our crew to escape. The Monroe escapes inside the building and turns off the amplifier, crashing the helicopter. Of course, whoever is flying the helicopter could have taken the amplifier as well, as we do see a scene in the preview for next time with it in a helicopter. This is an awful lot of stuff to happen in a short time though.
> 
> Dave


I totally agree with your idea about somebody stole the heli, but you really don't think the amplifier isn't already in that heli do you? I've seen you mention that a couple of times.


----------



## loubob57 (Mar 19, 2001)

DevdogAZ said:


> We only know that because it was shown in the preview for what's coming up after the hiatus. And we don't know it's in that particular one or at that particular time.


I was going to point that out too. They love to fool you in previews.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

I think it could be somebody from the GA militia as they really have been bringing that up more and more.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

yeah...people aren't really debating if the amp is in the heli, right? Of course it is, regardless of what we saw from the teaser. Nothing else even makes sense. Anybody that knows anything about the amulets would know there is a distance limit and the need for the amp.


----------



## loubob57 (Mar 19, 2001)

pmyers said:


> yeah...people aren't really debating if the amp is in the heli, right? Of course it is, regardless of what we saw from the teaser. Nothing else even makes sense. Anybody that knows anything about the amulets would know there is a distance limit and the need for the amp.


But if whoever is 'borrowing' the chopper is only intending to hover right there and blast away at Monroe and his people and equipment, they don't need the amplifier on-board. It will make their exit strategy somewhat tricky though. Pure speculation of course.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

loubob57 said:


> But if whoever is 'borrowing' the chopper is only intending to hover right there and blast away at Monroe and his people and equipment, they don't need the amplifier on-board. It will make their exit strategy somewhat tricky though. Pure speculation of course.


sorry, but that just makes no sense to me.


----------



## verdugan (Sep 9, 2003)

pmyers said:


> sorry, but that just makes no sense to me.


Why not? It could be a suicide mission from the GA republic to destroy Monroe's helicopters.

I agree that it probably doesn't make sense in the context of the show, but it has valid military value.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

verdugan said:


> Why not? It could be a suicide mission from the GA republic to destroy Monroe's helicopters.
> 
> I agree that it probably doesn't make sense in the context of the show, but it has valid military value.


But would Georgia have known that Monroe was working on getting the power back on, and had a qualified pilot lurking near Monroe's secret helicopter plant to spring into action just in case the power really did come on?


----------



## robojerk (Jun 13, 2006)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> But would Georgia have known that Monroe was working on getting the power back on, and had a qualified pilot lurking near Monroe's secret helicopter plant to spring into action just in case the power really did come on?


Why not?


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

verdugan said:


> Why not? It could be a suicide mission from the GA republic to destroy Monroe's helicopters.
> 
> I agree that it probably doesn't make sense in the context of the show, but it has valid military value.


If it was a suicide mission then they just could have killed Monroe any other way....


----------



## mrdbdigital (Feb 3, 2004)

pmyers said:


> yeah...people aren't really debating if the amp is in the heli, right? Of course it is, regardless of what we saw from the teaser. Nothing else even makes sense. Anybody that knows anything about the amulets would know there is a distance limit and the need for the amp.


Seeing as to how the show has played "fast and loose" with the previews all season, I don't think we can depend on that shot of the amplifier in a helicopter to be the same helicopter that is now currently hovering. They have edited the previews previously to tease things that don't happen quite that way when we actually see the episode.

Dave


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

mrdbdigital said:


> Seeing as to how the show has played "fast and loose" with the previews all season, I don't think we can depend on that shot of the amplifier in a helicopter to be the same helicopter that is now currently hovering. They have edited the previews previously to tease things that don't happen quite that way when we actually see the episode.
> 
> Dave


forget the previews....how would the heli get up without the amp in it? I just can't wrap my head around why this is even a question. What is the other option? The amp is directly below it on the ground? Why would it be there and not in the heli?


----------



## robojerk (Jun 13, 2006)

Didn't she say that the amp would yield about a 1/2 mile range. It could still be sitting where Han Solo and smarty pants killer mom left it.


----------



## mrdbdigital (Feb 3, 2004)

pmyers said:


> forget the previews....how would the heli get up without the amp in it? I just can't wrap my head around why this is even a question. What is the other option? The amp is directly below it on the ground? Why would it be there and not in the heli?


Rachel stated in a previous episode that the amplifier would increase the range of the amulet to about a 1/2 mile radius. More than enough room to fly about with the helicopter and mow down a few people around the power plant. Since everything else she has said about the amulet has been proven true, we assume those distances are valid as well. Not much point in having an amplifier otherwise.

Wrap your head around that. 

Dave


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

pmyers said:


> forget the previews....how would the heli get up without the amp in it? I just can't wrap my head around why this is even a question. What is the other option? The amp is directly below it on the ground? Why would it be there and not in the heli?


There's not really much point in building the amp if it's not going to give them at least several hundred yards of additional range, and probably more like 1/2-1 mile. With 5-6 choppers and one amulet/amp, the choppers have to be able to fly a safe distance apart from each other and still get the signal from the amp.

So with that in mind, there's no reason that particular chopper couldn't be getting power from the amplifier where it sits in the power plant.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

mrdbdigital said:


> Rachel stated in a previous episode that the amplifier would increase the range of the amulet to about a 1/2 mile radius. More than enough room to fly about with the helicopter and mow down a few people around the power plant. Since everything else she has said about the amulet has been proven true, we assume those distances are valid as well. Not much point in having an amplifier otherwise.
> 
> Wrap your head around that.
> 
> Dave


Ahh...I didn't remember a 1/2 mile radius conversation.

I still wouldn't go up with out it right next to me...they have not tested the range and are only going by what Rachel said.


----------



## allan (Oct 14, 2002)

pmyers said:


> Ahh...I didn't remember a 1/2 mile radius conversation.
> 
> I still wouldn't go up with out it right next to me...they have not tested the range and are only going by what Rachel said.


Plus, 1/2 mile isn't really very far as the crow, er, chopper flies.


----------



## mrdbdigital (Feb 3, 2004)

pmyers said:


> I still wouldn't go up with out it right next to me...they have not tested the range and are only going by what Rachel said.


Which is part of the reason I think the look on Monroe's face is him getting pissed that someone is flying one of his helicopters without his knowledge or permission. Monroe's not stupid; I think he would have tested the range of the amplifier's bubble as you suggest.

Dave


----------



## Mike20878 (Jun 8, 2001)

I'm glad I saved this on my DVR as I need to rewatch and see Monroe's reaction. I could have sworn it was a "mwahahahaha" look but I can't remember now.

Does anybody have any screen shots?


----------



## Cearbhaill (Aug 1, 2004)

I have it on right now and would describe Monroe's reaction to the chopper as surprised but not in a good way, and then pissed.

I also just asked hub to rewatch it and describe what Monroe was feeling and he said "betrayal and revenge" directed at Miles and also that Monroe had sent the chopper out specifically to kill Miles 

The music was an overkill of menacing and ominous.


----------



## stellie93 (Feb 25, 2006)

mrdbdigital said:


> And the problem with this is?
> 
> There has been nothing but "overthinking" the show in all the episode threads since the show premiered. That's the fun of discussion!
> 
> Dave


I watch the show and enjoy it and then I come here and find out all the reasons it could or couldn't work out like it did, which I enjoy even more. I feel sorry for guys who can't enjoy the show because it is unrealistic, tho.


----------



## mrdbdigital (Feb 3, 2004)

stellie93 said:


> I watch the show and enjoy it and then I come here and find out all the reasons it could or couldn't work out like it did, which I enjoy even more. I feel sorry for guys who can't enjoy the show because it is unrealistic, tho.


I have some problems with the "pseudo" science as well, but I really enjoy the show. It's fun to think about "what if" and to try and figure out where the plot is heading.

Dave


----------



## robojerk (Jun 13, 2006)

Mike20878 said:


> I'm glad I saved this on my DVR as I need to rewatch and see Monroe's reaction. I could have sworn it was a "mwahahahaha" look but I can't remember now.
> 
> Does anybody have any screen shots?


From http://www.tv.com/news/revolutions-fall-finale-stupidity-decelerated-30149/











> Monroe pleading with Miles to come back smacked of the classic Eric Kripke accidentally homoerotic fan-fic fodder Supernatural has been so successful with.
> ...
> - Early on, the episode went out of its way to point out that Charlie's head was still bleeding and she needed help. Then it totally ignored that fact. It's these little details thrown in for no reason that I love.
> 
> ...


----------



## verdugan (Sep 9, 2003)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> But would Georgia have known that Monroe was working on getting the power back on, and had a qualified pilot lurking near Monroe's secret helicopter plant to spring into action just in case the power really did come on?


Sure, why not? His efforts have been going on long enough that they would've had more than enough time to plant a sleeper agent.


----------



## verdugan (Sep 9, 2003)

That looks like surprise to me.
Who knows if it's because he didn't ordered the helicopter to fly or because he can't believe that worked?

Let the debate continue.


----------



## mrdbdigital (Feb 3, 2004)

Here's the preview for the second half of the season on YouTube.

*Warning: *Some Spoiler material may be seen in this video:

[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I2sl4BY-rQo[/media]

Dave


----------



## MikeekiM (Jun 25, 2002)

mrdbdigital said:


> Here's the preview for the second half of the season on YouTube.
> 
> *Warning: *Some Spoiler material may be seen in this video:
> 
> ...


Yup... This is the same footage shown right after the fall finale... I was somewhat hoping for new material!


----------



## mrdbdigital (Feb 3, 2004)

Here's another video clip that discusses this episode:

[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sOLGagg-n1I[/media]

Dave


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

My favorite parts:

1. The bad guys chasing Miles and the mom only to show up 15 minutes later after the Miles/Monroe showdown.

2. People punching someone in the face using the same hand that is holding a fraking sword! (forget the putting the guns down first part).

3. Locking the evil guy in a closet without even bothering to tie his hands. Putting a table in front of the door should keep there forever.

4. Bullets sprayed from machine guns will hit everything in sight EXCEPT the target.

5. People stepping right over machine guns while keeping their sword well in hand.



fwiw, I'm betting that the person flying the helicopter is the guy Miles tricked into opening the door and forced him to hide them.


----------



## verdugan (Sep 9, 2003)

mrdbdigital said:


> *Warning: *Some Spoiler material may be seen in this video:


B for effort for warning about spoilers
F for not using spoiler tags

Overall D+


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

verdugan said:


> B for effort for warning about spoilers
> F for not using spoiler tags
> 
> Overall D+


 It was a video. Even if he'd put it in spoiler tags, it wouldn't have been hidden. He warned that the content of the video was spoilery. There was no spoiler revealed without playing the video. What more do you want?


----------



## andyw715 (Jul 31, 2007)

verdugan said:


> B for effort for warning about spoilers
> F for not using spoiler tags
> 
> Overall D+


whatevs


----------



## mrdbdigital (Feb 3, 2004)

DevdogAZ said:


> It was a video. Even if he'd put it in spoiler tags, it wouldn't have been hidden. He warned that the content of the video was spoilery. There was no spoiler revealed without playing the video. What more do you want?


Thanks for the support. You just can't make some people happy, no matter what you do. 

Dave


----------



## mrdbdigital (Feb 3, 2004)

verdugan said:


> B for effort for warning about spoilers
> F for not using spoiler tags
> 
> Overall D+


*Warning:* Some lack of comprehension of the previous *spoiler warning* seen in this response.

Dave


----------



## Mike20878 (Jun 8, 2001)

mrdbdigital said:


> *Warning:* Some lack of comprehension of the previous *spoiler warning* seen in this response.
> 
> Dave


Damn, where's the "Like" button?


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

verdugan said:


> B for effort for warning about spoilers
> F for not using spoiler tags
> 
> Overall D+


Why in the HELL would you need spoiler tags? (and I've been accused here of being an honorary member of the spoiler police...)


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Bierboy said:


> (and I've been accused here of being an honorary member of the spoiler police...)


Where's the honor in that?


----------



## jehma (Jan 22, 2003)

Bierboy said:


> Why in the HELL would you need spoiler tags?


This


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

I know I'm a little late to the "what kind of look did Monroe have" game, but I just now rewatched the final scene.

I didn't see any surprise or WTF on his face. He knew what was happening, and any smirk is from knowing what he can do to either Miles & gang, or to the opposition.

.02


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

He doesn't appear to be smirking. He looks confused. Maybe he's wondering where his cape went.


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

And there's also the fact that despite them loving to tease us in spoilers, the amplifier in the preview may be exactly what some are suggesting


Spoiler



it's in the powered helicopter


Sometimes a cigar is JUST a cigar...


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

Anubys said:


> My favorite parts:
> 
> 3. Locking the evil guy in a closet without even bothering to tie his hands. Putting a table in front of the door should keep there forever.


This was a WTF? moment for me too. Either gag and tie them up or kill them both.

I have to say that this show has grown on me.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

dianebrat said:


> And there's also the fact that despite them loving to tease us in spoilers, the amplifier in the preview may be exactly what some are suggesting
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


There is no doubt that they'll put an amplifier in a helicopter at some point. They can't operate the fleet of choppers without doing that. However, there's no evidence that they've put the amplifier in the chopper yet. The chopper is still within the range of the amplifier even if it's still inside the building.


----------



## mrdbdigital (Feb 3, 2004)

dianebrat said:


> And there's also the fact that despite them loving to tease us in spoilers, the amplifier in the preview may be exactly what some are suggesting
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...





Spoiler



The helicopter shown in the preview for the rest of the season is a different helicopter. It has a completely different Gatling gun.



Dave


----------



## Cearbhaill (Aug 1, 2004)

So there! 

Good job Dave!


----------



## klavish (Dec 1, 2012)

Great show! (Charlie sucks as a character tho) Oh crap here comes an amulet powered helicopter...


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

mrdbdigital said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



I say continuity issue with the Gatling gun shot and it's the same helicopter flying with the amplifier inside..



We'll find out in March!


----------



## steve614 (May 1, 2006)

jsmeeker said:


> How well would you be able to maintain a helicopter without any power/electricity? Not even battery powered tools work.


It's called hand tools and manual labor. 



pmyers said:


> ...they have not tested the range and are only going by what Rachel said.


Good point. She could have told them it would be 1/2 mile range, but actually made it operate with a 1/4 mile range.

Which leads to...



Cearbhaill said:


> I ... would describe Monroe's reaction to the chopper as surprised but not in a good way, and then pissed.


Agree.

Because of Rachel's mis-information, the chopper falls out of the sky just as it is about to start shooting at our 'heros', and they get away.


----------



## Polcamilla (Nov 7, 2001)

pmyers said:


> I don't find it unbelievable that Monroe would have those helis in flying condition based on the fact that he knew he was close to getting an amplifier. That makes sense to me.


And he made fresh rubber out of....?


----------



## Polcamilla (Nov 7, 2001)

astrohip said:


> I think he is confusing the mid-season hiatus with cancellation. There is no chance NBC will cancel it now. They'll wait and see how it does when it returns.


I fully expect the ratings to sink like a rock when it returns. Everyone I know who is watching it seems to hate it. Give them a three month break to forget about it and they just won't care anymore.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

Polcamilla said:


> ...Everyone I know who is watching it seems to hate it...


That certainly makes a lot of sense....


----------



## Cearbhaill (Aug 1, 2004)

Everyone I know likes it better with each episode.


----------



## DouglasPHill (Feb 10, 2005)

Cearbhaill said:


> Everyone I know likes it better with each episode.


 ?????


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

DouglasPHill said:


> ?????


You do realize she lives at Briarcliff?


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

Cearbhaill said:


> Everyone I know likes it better with each episode.


It definitely got better as it went along.


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

It got better in general but the past two episodes have been intolerably stupid.


----------



## robojerk (Jun 13, 2006)

TAsunder said:


> It got better in general but the past two episodes have been intolerably stupid.


I think the mid season finale was decent, but also my expectations have been lowering and lowering.


----------



## SoBelle0 (Jun 25, 2002)

I didn't realize this was the mid-season finale. Darn! I really need closure on Monroe and the helis. 

I may not care as much come Spring... or whenever it comes back. I don't dislike it, just hasn't been a first-watch for me - and as Polcamilla says, I may forget.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

It would be interesting to see how much overlap there is in the Revolution audience and The Voice audience. NBC is holding Revolution until March 25 so that it will continue to have that amazing lead in from The Voice. But I have to wonder whether there are that many people who watch both. The two shows just don't seem like they'd attact the same types of viewers.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

I watch both, but I watched The Voice before and woud have watched Revolution anyways. They aren't tied together for me.


----------



## Church AV Guy (Jan 19, 2005)

I don't remember the episode, but in the scene where Randall and Grace were watching the screen showing the location of the pendants, only one showed active. I assume that the one which was active was theirs (Randall and Grace's) because it was being used to allow their electronics to function. If that isn't the case, then they must be in some kind of shielded facility. I wonder if that console can control the pentants, or merely see where they are and if they are currenly operational. If they can render Monroe's pendant non-operational, that would make him rather annoyed after all this.


----------



## mrdbdigital (Feb 3, 2004)

Church AV Guy said:


> I don't remember the episode, but in the scene where Randall and Grace were watching the screen showing the location of the pendants, only one showed active. I assume that the one which was active was theirs (Randall and Grace's) because it was being used to allow their electronics to function. If that isn't the case, then they must be in some kind of shielded facility. I wonder if that console can control the pentants, or merely see where they are and if they are currenly operational. If they can render Monroe's pendant non-operational, that would make him rather annoyed after all this.


The one that was shown as active was the one that Miles gave to Aaron, and that now is in Monroe's amplifier. The graphic showed that one as being in Philadelphia, and it had the same "serial number" as the one in the list down in the bottom right of the screen which showed it as being active. It was also the only "model C". The others were all "a" and "b" models.

I think I posted that screen shot earlier in the thread for that episode.

I guess we don't know for sure which amulet is powering the amplifier in the last episode, since Monroe said he also had Dr. Jaffee's amulet, besides the one he has from Miles/Aaron.

Dave


----------



## Polcamilla (Nov 7, 2001)

DevdogAZ said:


> It would be interesting to see how much overlap there is in the Revolution audience and The Voice audience. NBC is holding Revolution until March 25 so that it will continue to have that amazing lead in from The Voice. But I have to wonder whether there are that many people who watch both. The two shows just don't seem like they'd attact the same types of viewers.


I have never watched The Voice.


----------



## Polcamilla (Nov 7, 2001)

Church AV Guy said:


> I wonder if that console can control the pentants, or merely see where they are and if they are currenly operational. If they can render Monroe's pendant non-operational, that would make him rather annoyed after all this.


And....do they have Find My iAmulet installed?


----------



## allan (Oct 14, 2002)

DevdogAZ said:


> It would be interesting to see how much overlap there is in the Revolution audience and The Voice audience. NBC is holding Revolution until March 25 so that it will continue to have that amazing lead in from The Voice. But I have to wonder whether there are that many people who watch both. The two shows just don't seem like they'd attact the same types of viewers.


I've never watched, or had any interest in watching (or listening to  ) the Voice.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

mrdbdigital said:


> ...I guess we don't know for sure which amulet is powering the amplifier in the last episode, since Monroe said he also had Dr. Jaffee's amulet, besides the one he has from Miles/Aaron.
> 
> Dave


I think I asked this before and I'm not sure if it was answered...but do we KNOW he has Dr. Jaffee's amulet? I remember Monroe telling Andrea he had Dr. Jaffee, but I don't specifically remember any mention of his amulet.

I ask because I would think if he had 2, that they would have shown us.

thanks


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

I don't think we know for sure. But we do know we did NOT see 2 amulets on Grace's screen in that area.


----------



## Queue (Apr 7, 2009)

I'm not sure what the show is about.

Is it about people trying to turn the lights back on but keeping the power away from the militias?

Is the power story just something in the back ground and it's really about the Matheson family?

It feels like the show is changing after the winter hiatus to be about the struggle and friendship between Miles and Monroe.

I watched the episodes on Hulu and I really want to like it I just don't know what it's really about.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

Anubys said:


> I don't think we know for sure. But we do know we did NOT see 2 amulets on Grace's screen in that area.


Right. I think people took a "leap" that Monroe has 2. I don't believe that to be correct.


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

pmyers said:


> Right. I think people took a "leap" that Monroe has 2. I don't believe that to be correct.


I thought he explicitly stated it? And I also thought that he claimed to have obtained the second one after the scene with Grace in question...


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

TAsunder said:


> I thought he explicitly stated it? And I also thought that he claimed to have obtained the second one after the scene with Grace in question...


I personally, don't remember him ever saying anything like "I have 2 amulets". I believe they would have made a much bigger deal out of that and would have shown us both amulets at the same place. I also think the scene with the "tracking" proves that as there was only 1 amulet there.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Queue said:


> I'm not sure what the show is about.
> 
> Is it about people trying to turn the lights back on but keeping the power away from the militias?
> 
> ...


The show is about the aftermath of a world where all electricity was taken away. It's using the Matheson family as the way to tell that story. Either you like the plot or you don't. But I see no reason you should have to categorize what the show is really about before you can decide if you like it.


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

pmyers said:


> I personally, don't remember him ever saying anything like "I have 2 amulets". I believe they would have made a much bigger deal out of that and would have shown us both amulets at the same place. I also think the scene with the "tracking" proves that as there was only 1 amulet there.


The scene with tracking was before this episode. I don't understand why people keep referencing that. It was before the events seen in the past several days at the least.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

Did the guy give up the amulet once Monroe captured the guy's daughter? while it was strongly implied, it was never shown.

When he said "I got xyz", I thought he was talking about the scientist himself, not his amulet.

I think it was just (more) bad writing. They either forgot about it, left it on the cutting room floor, or will show it later when it's most dramatic.


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

Anubys said:


> Did the guy give up the amulet once Monroe captured the guy's daughter? while it was strongly implied, it was never shown.
> 
> When he said "I got xyz", I thought he was talking about the scientist himself, not his amulet.
> 
> I think it was just (more) bad writing. They either forgot about it, left it on the cutting room floor, or will show it later when it's most dramatic.


I distinctly remember Monroe saying he had Jaffee's amulet.
Whether or not he was being truthful is another matter.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

Anubys said:


> Did the guy give up the amulet once Monroe captured the guy's daughter? while it was strongly implied, it was never shown.
> 
> When he said "I got xyz", I thought he was talking about the scientist himself, not his amulet.
> 
> I think it was just (more) bad writing. They either forgot about it, left it on the cutting room floor, or will show it later when it's most dramatic.


I remember it as you do, that he said "I got Dr XYZ" NOT "I have his amulet".....but it might have happened so quick that I didn't catch it. I'll have to see if I can find the episode online and listen.

I also agree it could be bad writing.


----------



## mrdbdigital (Feb 3, 2004)

pmyers said:


> I remember it as you do, that he said "I got Dr XYZ" NOT "I have his amulet".....but it might have happened so quick that I didn't catch it. I'll have to see if I can find the episode online and listen.
> 
> I also agree it could be bad writing.


Monroe saying he has the second pendant is near the tail end of Episode 9. It's after Dr. Jaffe tells Monroe that Rachael is building a bomb and she pleads with Monroe that he needs her. Monroe says quite clearly, "I don't need you, Rachael. I have Dr. Jaffe. I have his pendant".

I'm working on a video clip to post.

Dave


----------



## mrdbdigital (Feb 3, 2004)

TAsunder said:


> The scene with tracking was before this episode. I don't understand why people keep referencing that. It was before the events seen in the past several days at the least.


This.

Dave


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

OK, correct me if I'm wrong on any of this chronology:

1. Rachel is in Philly but not helping Monroe.
2. Rachel is in a jail cell and sees that Monroe has also captured Jaffe. Jaffe is also not helping Monroe.
3. Monroe brings in Danny and suddenly Rachel is more cooperative.
4. Monroe gets control of Ben's/Aaron's amulet.
5. We see Grace and Randall tracking the amulets and it says there is one in Philly.
6. Rachel begins building the "amplifier" for Monroe.
7. Monroe reveals that he has Jaffe's daughter, forcing Jaffe to cooperate.
8. Jaffe identifies Rachel's "amplifier" as a bomb.
9. Monroe tells Rachel that he has Jaffe's cooperation and his amulet.
10. Rachel kills Jaffe, ensuring her value to Monroe.

At what point does Monroe obtain Jaffe's amulet, since I'm pretty sure he had Jaffe in custody before we saw Grace/Randall's tracking device saying there was only one amulet in Philly.


----------



## Cearbhaill (Aug 1, 2004)

mrdbdigital said:


> Monroe saying he has the second pendant is near the tail end of Episode 9. It's after Dr. Jaffe tells Monroe that Rachael is building a bomb and she pleads with Monroe that he needs her. Monroe says quite clearly, "I don't need you, Rachael. I have Dr. Jaffe. I have his pendant".


It's at 0:56, Episode 9 "Kashmir."


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

I don't believe your #2 is correct. I remember Monroe having Rachel then telling her that she has captured Danny and is bringing him in....she then starts giving up information and reveals the other scientists. Then Monroe captures Jaffe and uses Rachel to try and get information from him.


----------



## mrdbdigital (Feb 3, 2004)

DevdogAZ said:


> OK, correct me if I'm wrong on any of this chronology:
> 
> 1. Rachel is in Philly but not helping Monroe.
> 2. Rachel is in a jail cell and sees that Monroe has also captured Jaffe. Jaffe is also not helping Monroe.
> ...


Monroe dragged Dr. Jaffe into see Rachael.
Dr. Jaffe wanted to know why Rachael was cooperating with Monroe.
She tells him that she wasn't until Monroe threatened to torture Danny.
Monroe tortures Dr. Jaffe but he is not cooperating.
Monroe obtains Dr. Jaffe's daughter Eve and threatens to torture her.
Dr. Jaffe becomes cooperative.
Monroe's troops search Dr. Jaffe's house and find his pendant.
Dr. Jaffe discloses that Rachael's amplifier is actually a bomb.
Monroe gets pissed at Rachael and tells her he doesn't need her any more, because he has Dr. Jaffe and Dr. Jaffe's pendant.
Rachael kills Dr. Jaffe.

The scene with Grace and Randall at the tracking display occurs a couple of episodes before Dr. Jaffe's pendant is brought to Philadelphia by Monroe's troops.

I think that's how it went.

Dave


----------



## andyw715 (Jul 31, 2007)

Cast and Crew were at a local sand volley ball establishment this past weekend.
Charlie is much better looking in real life than on TV.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

mrdbdigital said:


> Monroe dragged Dr. Jaffe into see Rachael.
> Dr. Jaffe wanted to know why Rachael was cooperating with Monroe.
> She tells him that she wasn't until Monroe threatened to torture Danny.
> Monroe tortures Dr. Jaffe but he is not cooperating.
> ...


Did the bolded part actually happen on screen, or are you just speculating that part?


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

can anybody repost a link to that "map" with the amulets or let me know which thread that is in?

I'm curious if there is even one close to Philly that could have been captured in the short time.


----------



## stellie93 (Feb 25, 2006)

Can they locate the amulets even if they aren't "on?" Do you even turn them on, or is it just random when they decide to work? Did they locate the other amulets in the scene mentioned above?


----------



## mrdbdigital (Feb 3, 2004)

pmyers said:


> can anybody repost a link to that "map" with the amulets or let me know which thread that is in?
> 
> I'm curious if there is even one close to Philly that could have been captured in the short time.


Here you go. Sorry I forgot to turn off the closed caption before I grabbed the frame.










Dave


----------



## mrdbdigital (Feb 3, 2004)

DevdogAZ said:


> Did the bolded part actually happen on screen, or are you just speculating that part?


There was a scene where Monroe told some of his guys to go and search Dr. Jaffe's house, now that they knew he had a pendant. Dr. Jaffe would not tell them where it was. I don't remember which episode it was in, but I think it was around the time they captured his daughter.

Dave


----------



## robojerk (Jun 13, 2006)

mrdbdigital said:


> Monroe saying he has the second pendant is near the tail end of Episode 9. It's after Dr. Jaffe tells Monroe that Rachael is building a bomb and she pleads with Monroe that he needs her. Monroe says quite clearly, "I don't need you, Rachael. I have Dr. Jaffe. I have *the* pendant".
> 
> I'm working on a video clip to post.
> 
> Dave


Are you sure it's not like the way I fixed it?


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

robojerk said:


> Are you sure it's not like the way I fixed it?


I would be very surprised. Maybe a different word there. It very clearly gave me the impression that he had another pendant. The word "the" would have done the opposite.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

So it took 9 episodes (however long that was in show time) for them to get from outside Chicago to Philadephia. Yet Monroe can tell them to go search Jaffe's house, and based on the tracking map it's at least as far away as Chicago, if not farther, and they search it and come back with the pendant within a day or two?


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

DevdogAZ said:


> So it took 9 episodes (however long that was in show time) for them to get from outside Chicago to Philadephia. Yet Monroe can tell them to go search Jaffe's house, and based on the tracking map it's at least as far away as Chicago, if not farther, and they search it and come back with the pendant within a day or two?


To be fair, he does have a train at his disposal!


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

DevdogAZ said:


> So it took 9 episodes (however long that was in show time) for them to get from outside Chicago to Philadephia. Yet Monroe can tell them to go search Jaffe's house, and based on the tracking map it's at least as far away as Chicago, if not farther, and they search it and come back with the pendant within a day or two?


They have the same magic traveling process Fringe uses to go from Boston to NYC within a scene or two


----------



## mrdbdigital (Feb 3, 2004)

Here's the ending of Episode 9 where Monroe says he has Dr. Jaffe's pendant:

[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E1-NPP8YvuI[/media]

I wonder if Dr. Jaffe is really dead. The wound from the screwdriver might be low enough to have missed his heart. Maybe he will reappear later.

Dave


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

I agree that Monroe says, "I have his pendant."


----------



## mrdbdigital (Feb 3, 2004)

DevdogAZ said:


> I agree that Monroe says, "I have his pendant."


I just posted the pertinent video clip.

Dave


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

DevdogAZ said:


> So it took 9 episodes (however long that was in show time) for them to get from outside Chicago to Philadephia. Yet Monroe can tell them to go search Jaffe's house, and based on the tracking map it's at least as far away as Chicago, if not farther, and they search it and come back with the pendant within a day or two?


That's why I was asking for the tracking map. I agree. There isn't one close enough to get in the small time frame.

Until I see a scene where Monroe says he has 2 amulets, I just won't believe it. That would be a HUGE plot issue and I have to believe that the writers would address that and we would have seen a scene that showed both amulets together.

Why wouldn't monroe want a amp that could boost 2 amulets? What could that do?


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

Thanks for the clip. He very clearly says exactly what you posted above, Dave. Where were you when we were discussing Goth/Gaunt?


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

DevdogAZ said:


> I agree that Monroe says, "I have his pendant."


yup...he certainy says "I have Dr. Jaffee and I have his pendant".


----------



## mrdbdigital (Feb 3, 2004)

In Episode 7, around 37 minutes in, Monroe tells Rachael, "I've sent riders to Dr. Jaffe's house. As soon as we have the pendant, he and his daughter can go home".

Previously in this episode was the scene where they confronted Dr. Jaffe with his captured daughter to get his cooperation.

Dave


----------



## Church AV Guy (Jan 19, 2005)

mrdbdigital said:


> The one that was shown as active was the one that Miles gave to Aaron, and that now is in Monroe's amplifier. The graphic showed that one as being in Philadelphia, and it had the same "serial number" as the one in the list down in the bottom right of the screen which showed it as being active. It was also the only "model C". The others were all "a" and "b" models.
> 
> I think I posted that screen shot earlier in the thread for that episode.
> 
> ...





mrdbdigital said:


> Here you go. Sorry I forgot to turn off the closed caption before I grabbed the frame.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Okay, I get all that, BUT what I was asking is, wouldn't there have to be a seocond pendant operating for Randall and Grace to have working video screens? If not, then what exactly is allowing their electronics to operate? Are they in a shielded facility? How does that shieling work, as distinctly different from how the pendants work?


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

mrdbdigital said:


> I just posted the pertinent video clip.
> 
> Dave


Yes, my post was in response to your posting of the video. Someone previously had asked if he said, "I have THE pendant," and I was confirming what you previously posted, and what was in the video clip, that he says, "I have HIS pendant."


----------



## mrdbdigital (Feb 3, 2004)

Church AV Guy said:


> Okay, I get all that, BUT what I was asking is, wouldn't there have to be a seocond pendant operating for Randall and Grace to have working video screens? If not, then what exactly is allowing their electronics to operate? Are they in a shielded facility? How does that shieling work, as distinctly different from how the pendants work?


I think that giant place where Grace and Randall were shown is maybe a giant amplifier that she is building for Randall under duress. Maybe that is some sort of shielding. The purpose of that facility and what Randall is up to has yet to be revealed. Since Grace knows all about the "inhibition field" or whatever is killing electricity, maybe she knows of other ways to turn it on without a pendant where where she is located?

Dave


----------



## Polcamilla (Nov 7, 2001)

mrdbdigital said:


> I think that giant place where Grace and Randall were shown is maybe a giant amplifier that she is building for Randall under duress. Maybe that is some sort of shielding. The purpose of that facility and what Randall is up to has yet to be revealed. Since Grace knows all about the "inhibition field" or whatever is killing electricity, maybe she knows of other ways to turn it on without a pendant where where she is located?
> 
> Dave


Dude....no amount of duress is going to enable a single person to build a piece of equipment as large as what was shown. Whatever that place is, it had to pre-date the Blackout.

(Wasn't the event in The Event also called the Blackout?)


----------



## mrdbdigital (Feb 3, 2004)

Polcamilla said:


> Dude....no amount of duress is going to enable a single person to build a piece of equipment as large as what was shown. Whatever that place is, it had to pre-date the Blackout.


Oh, good grief. I never said she built the whole place by herself. The point is, we don't know what that place is, or when it was built. Maybe there is still a part of what was once the D.O.D still around that we don't know about. It's obvious from what Randall said to her that Grace is doing the work to make the place functional, and apparently it will have something to do with taking the new found power away from Monroe.

Dave


----------

